# Subtle roar 40 to 60



## BlackBeauty3point5 (Sep 10, 2009)

(05 3.5) once I hit about 40 or 45 I hear a low roar that Im guessing gets drowned out by road noise at about 60.. kind of sounds like something to do with the tire.. I can distinctively hear a wah wah wah wah from a rotation.. Noticed on the carfax that it said something about an air dam repair and that it was "fixed to best ability" or something like that.. took it in once on warranty and they changed an axle and something with the steering and when I picked the car up it still made the noise, then I had the mechanic take a ride and he said he didnt hear anything (with a stupid smile on his face) so I just got pissed and left. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xstrike393x (Feb 24, 2010)

*Not sure but....*

There are only a couple things that I could possibly think of and they are an axle that might need replacing or also an alignment being in need. Other than that maybe a tire. Not completely sure but just a possibility.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If the sound gets louder in a turn then it will be a wheel bearing. If it's just a constant noise it's your tires. Rub your hand on the inner and outer edge of the tires, if it's feathered then that is your problem.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

my best guess is wheel bearing also..i just replaced mine like 10K ago..it will be a rhythmic hum at certain speeds if it is..and the way to tell what side is if it goes away when you turn the wheel slightly to left then its the right one..if it goes away when you turn slightly to the right then its the left..mine did the same thing at the same speeds..the bearings like 60 or 70 bucks and like 25-40 bucks ti have someone press it in..outkast ive never heard a wheel bearing get louder in a turn if it was bad mine 10 out of 10 times would go away on a turn thats ho i knew it was bad and what side and ive never been wrong with my vehicles and friends..u might have just typed it wrong..it happens


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

if it was a cv shaft it would click..forgot to add that


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Nick,

I hear the right bearing whining when I turn right, is that what you meant ?
I called Nissan and they said bring it in as it's covered under warranty for 5 years or 100,000 kms and i have 99,852 and my 5 years runs out end of March 2010..... I'm going to Nissan dealer tomorrow and hopefully it's on the house !:woowoo:



Nickaltima said:


> my best guess is wheel bearing also..i just replaced mine like 10K ago..it will be a rhythmic hum at certain speeds if it is..and the way to tell what side is if it goes away when you turn the wheel slightly to left then its the right one..if it goes away when you turn slightly to the right then its the left..mine did the same thing at the same speeds..the bearings like 60 or 70 bucks and like 25-40 bucks ti have someone press it in..outkast ive never heard a wheel bearing get louder in a turn if it was bad mine 10 out of 10 times would go away on a turn thats ho i knew it was bad and what side and ive never been wrong with my vehicles and friends..u might have just typed it wrong..it happens


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

it would be the opposite..if you turn left and it goes away its the right bearing and if you turn right and it goes away its the left bearing...and if they dnt warranty it..id take the wheel assembly apart...not too hard..tie rod crown nut ball joint crown nut 2 bolts on the strut and axle nut out and your done..buy the bearing call a few local shops and see if someone will press it in for you..i just took all of mine apart to replace my worn control arms..it takes about 30 mins if u dnt run into probs and saves u about 100-150 bucks


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Let me re-phrase, there is very little noise when driving straight or turning left, it's when I turn right, the noise comes from the rear right wheel.... kinda a whining sound. Anyways I called the dealer and it's under the power train warranty (5/100,000) and I'm at 99,985.... guess I lucked out.:woowoo:



Nickaltima said:


> it would be the opposite..if you turn left and it goes away its the right bearing and if you turn right and it goes away its the left bearing...and if they dnt warranty it..id take the wheel assembly apart...not too hard..tie rod crown nut ball joint crown nut 2 bolts on the strut and axle nut out and your done..buy the bearing call a few local shops and see if someone will press it in for you..i just took all of mine apart to replace my worn control arms..it takes about 30 mins if u dnt run into probs and saves u about 100-150 bucks


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Sometimes wheel bearing noise can be tough to isolate...You may think it is one wheel and it turns out to be the other. These noises sometimes fool the owner


----------



## Rick N Roll 007 (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually it turns out that 3 out of 4 wheels require new wheel bearings and the dealer has agreed to change them all under the power train warranty.
Hopefully that will improve my fuel consumption as i was only getting about 450 kms to a full tank.



wild willy said:


> Sometimes wheel bearing noise can be tough to isolate...You may think it is one wheel and it turns out to be the other. These noises sometimes fool the owner


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Holy Crap....3 outa four................. Damn


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Rick N Roll 007 said:


> Actually it turns out that 3 out of 4 wheels require new wheel bearings and the dealer has agreed to change them all under the power train warranty.
> Hopefully that will improve my fuel consumption as i was only getting about 450 kms to a full tank.


Whoa 3 out of 4? My passenger side one is bad, I guess it'll be going to the shop this weekend. CPO warranty + wrap coverage = free repairs!


----------

